

Israeli Sniper's Anguished Look Into Crosshairs - mhb
http://forward.com/articles/194323/israeli-snipers-anguished-look-into-crosshairs/?p=all

======
ctdonath
An interesting insight, highlighting the importance of selecting personnel
mentally ready for such a task. The reluctance expressed is quite
understandable, though indicative of someone who probably shouldn't be given
such an assignment. The percentage of misses seem rather high at such modest
distances (for the equipment used and presumed training), hinting at practical
reluctance. I don't knock the author's anguish, just note how some/many are
unsuited for the realities of war.

FWIW: The lead photo shows an M4, not the M24 used in the article.

------
srean
> I don’t understand the seeming lack of fear I see in the men we target.

"They hate us for our Freedom"

